# Solved: Windows Media player Internal Application Error



## kats4444 (Mar 14, 2006)

I tried to open windows media player and it is giving me an error message "an internal application error as occured" it doesn't tell me how to fix it so I googled it to see if I could find some answers. The microsoft website only gives one solution for this problem and it does not fit my problem. I can also not find the media player icon in my add and remove program folder but when I right click on the desk top ICON I can find the target and it shows that it is still installed on my computer but for some reason I can't get to it.

I was going to try to do a system restore but that does not seem to be working either, the system restore screen opens but it is blank. 

So I guess I have two issues, if I need to list the system restore issue in a different forum, let me know but if someone out there can help me with both issues, I would be grateful. 

Thank you

We are using OS Windows XP
The version of media player on the computer is 10 to the best of my knowledge (I did try to re-download it and it seemed to download okay but I get the same error)


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

Try to reinstall the media player, if you have Media Player 10 download Media Player 11 and it will uninstall for you. HERE


----------



## kats4444 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion, I already re-installed 10 and that did not fix the problem, when I tried to install 11 I got a different error message and it would not let me load it. It said "Update rollup 2 for windows XP media center edition 2005. Thanks


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

Kats, I found this about "Media Player an internal application error as occured."

1. Click Start, and then click Run. 
2. In the Open box, type regsvr32 jscript.dll, and then click OK. 
3. Click OK. 
4. Click Start, and then click Run. 
5. In the Open box, type regsvr32 vbscript.dll, and then click OK. 
6. Click OK.

If either of the files do not register as expected, or if you receive an error message, the system file may be missing or damaged. To extract the missing file in Microsoft Windows XP, follow these steps: SEE HERE


----------



## kats4444 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks again, I ran both tests and they were both sucessful - any more suggestions?


----------



## allheart55 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hopefully, this means you can reboot your computer and download the media player. It should work now.


----------



## kats4444 (Mar 14, 2006)

I also found a critical patch on the microsoft website and downloaded that it now it is working. Thank you for your help, I will mark it as solved.


----------

